# merry christmas!!!



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i was not sure where to post this but still,MERRY CHRISTMAS.if this is the wrong place sould one of the mods move it please?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all and to all a good night.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Merry Christmas to all. I will never bow down to those who want me to say Happy Holidays......Christmas is a holiday , we christians celebrate the birth of Christ. So if that offends anyone, too bad. There are other holidays I don't agree with but do not get offended when others celebrate it, so don't try to take my Christmas away.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

BV77 said:


> Merry Christmas to all. I will never bow down to those who want me to say Happy Holidays......Christmas is a holiday , we christians celebrate the birth of Christ. So if that offends anyone, too bad. There are other holidays I don't agree with but do not get offended when others celebrate it, so don't try to take my Christmas away.


FINALLY!!!someone thinks like me on this. they can go home and celebrate whatever they want and we can celebrate whatever we want.IT'S A FREE COUNTRY PEOPLE WE CAN CELEBRATE WHATEVER WE WANT!!!! I could celebrate oh say....when Abraham Lincoln got his top hat,whatever i want.we are not communist,we can believe whatever we want and celebrate whatever we want.

*i have a very strong sense of justice as you can tell*


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS everyone !!!!!


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Merry Christmas to everyone! Hope all of you received everything you asked for. I got supplies to re-do the fish tank haha.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have a Holly Jolly one!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i hope everyone got what they were looking for.


----------

